# skid steer- what problems at 2500 hrs



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a new holland lx985 two speed that I really like. I am thinking of updating but am not convinced yet. What sort of problems might I start to see at 2500 hrs. I am not sure how the 2 speed actually works and if these units tend to go bad or not. What about hydro motors etc... anything major? Not worried about hoses and pins and stuff like that. 

How many hours do you guys keep your skids for before you change them out?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i currently have 5 NH's including an lx985..my hours range from 800 up to 3900, personally i have no intention of getting rid of any of them..after a while i more or less know what i've got and am happy with them all
steve
ps mine are 2 speeds and haven't had any issues but i don't run them full time year round


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Depends on a lot of things. Ive seen skid steers with 400hrs or less that look beat to heck. I just looked at a 2007 or 08 BobCat with 600ish hours and this thing looked like it was 10 yrs old. Just remember, its a machine anything can break at any time new or old. Just try to find one in decent shape and go over everything from all fluids to wear items like pins and bushings. My 96 looks like its only a couple years old, I take care of my equipment from top to bottom, their too expensive to replace....buy mine,lol

Reading again, I guess I didnt give any input to your question,lol I would keep it and replace what need replaced. NH's are a good skid steer, I dont hear of half the problems I do with other makes.


----------

